# A bird is a bird is a bird. . .



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Webby (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/help-san-francisco-bay-area-38767.html?highlight=webbed) and his cage mate dove Ivan have moved indoors for the nights as we had some nasty weather for awhile. They have both been quarantined alone since August. Within five minutes the two of them were making friends with my parrot and cockatiel, and now the four of them hang out (under supervision, of course) every evening. Ivan and the cockatiel have crushes on each other and Webby loves to give the parakeets (through their cage bars) a piece of his mind. 

He is coming along very nicely, not able to fly--don't think he ever will--but he can hop up a foot or so if he wants. Mostly he is content for me to put him up on the parrot cage and he hangs out there. Anyway here are some funny pictures of these crazy birds:


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

When Ivan got tired, he put himself to bed . . . in the parrot cage.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

And finally the video of Ivan serenading the cockatiel:
http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/WebbyAndIvanMoveIn#5395973606970530898


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well if that isn't the cutest thing! I like starting my morning with a cup of coffee AND a 'smile'.  Thank you sharing with us, Maryjane!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

You have such a great time at home MJ just watching all these guys, they are so lovely, and Webby looks very healthy and happy, I remember she was tame and cute, I will absolutely visit you some day just to see all your babies... thank you for sharing those pictures and the video with us. 

Ivette


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

is that a pretty little Princess of Wales parakeet I see there along with those other cuties ?
Daryl


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks all--yes, Daryl, and you're the first person in the seven years I've had her that recognized her!!!!  I've never seen another one and no one ever knows what I'm talking about. That's my POW Hana, who thinks she is a person. She is, needless to say, the hub of the household.  She bosses everyone around and is having a good time telling the new birds how things are around here and just who is the boss.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos - looks like they are enjoying the company.



maryjane said:


> And finally the video of Ivan serenading the cockatiel:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/WebbyAndIvanMoveIn#5395973606970530898


Love the 'tiel's reaction to the serenade.  "...Are you talking to ME?!?!"


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics PJ. Your babies are adorable.
They all look so happy.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a bunch of cuties, I enjoyed the video of the different species and their interactions with each other, Ivan is some kind of a BIG flirt ...and the 'tiel definitely looks like he is hearing a different language...


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I just love the photos of your many varied birds hanging out together! That is one magnificent parakeet cage too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

SPedigrees said:


> I just love the photos of your many varied birds hanging out together! That is one magnificent parakeet cage too.


Thanks everyone!  I appreciate your nice comments. Yes, the parakeets are a bit spoiled lol, but they aren't tame so I've tried letting them out to fly and they bounce all over. My 'tiel learned right away to just hang out on the cage. I've seen other 'keets doing it . . . but mine haven't got that newsletter yet.  So I had to give them a monster cage to fly around in.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

So many birds! thats so neat. I wish I had all my birds inside like you!


----------

